# Jd 826 $200 Dubuque IA



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

looks like a good deal to me anyways: JOHN DEERE 826 SNOW BLOWER 8HP 26"

My dad has the same one and they are very well built. I don't need another one or I would grab it myself. Look at the cast iron gearbox on those! To bad I just picked up another Ariens - but I can't save 'em all! :>)


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I love the 826s, but that thing in that current condition is not worth $100.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's just needing some love (& paint).


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Sure - it's not that bad at all? Won't take much to spruce it up.


----------

